# Christian bhajans



## SRoper (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been invited to see a group perform Christian bhajans. Bhajans are Hindu devotional songs--apparently Christians have adopted them. Is this a form of sycretism? Are they OK outside of stated worship?


----------



## Michael (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Is this being put on by Indian Christians or by a bunch of pre-emergent types? Their intentions may be *very* different.

I grew up participating in bhajans (of the pagan variety) almost daily. While I have no problem with Indian culture praising the one and only true God in a familiar style, I would still tread with caution. I had no idea that Christian bhajans existed but to me it'd probably turn out to be an Eastern parallel to the uber-contemporary Christian music in our neck of the woods. The heart of bhajan, like CCM, is to pull at one's emotions and for this reason it needs to be recognized for what it is. Most often the emotion itself serves as the end to which the music is performed or listened to. But ultimately these fallen emotions, like the world, are passing away. 

Other than that I see nothing wrong with it outside of worship.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 12, 2008)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Is this being put on by Indian Christians or by a bunch of pre-emergent types? Their intentions may be *very* different.
> 
> ...



Can you please explain what you mean by "these fallen emotions, like the world, are passing away." Do you mean by that statement that our emotions are evil and part of our fallen nature?


----------



## Michael (Mar 12, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Can you please explain what you mean by "these fallen emotions, like the world, are passing away."



Hey J,

*1Cor 7:29-31*...that's all I meant.


----------



## Raj (Mar 12, 2008)

SRoper said:


> I have been invited to see a group perform Christian bhajans. Bhajans are Hindu devotional songs--apparently Christians have adopted them. Is this a form of sycretism? Are they OK outside of stated worship?



Dear brother. have nothing to do with the above qouted bhajans. The site you linked is all about Hindu bhajans. 
If you wish to listen to Christian bhajans (Hindi, Urdu, Punjabi), pls see these sites for that.

Aradhna : Official Site

YouTube - Aradhna - Music and Meaning

"Aradhna performs and tours throughout the US, from New York to LA and internationally from the UK to India. Because of the spiritual nature of our music and its cultural affiliations venues range from temples, churches, and other community/spiritual centers to private house concerts."

More Indian Christian Music:

Jai Masih Ki Ministries - Hindi Christian Song


----------



## Raj (Mar 12, 2008)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Is this being put on by Indian Christians or by a bunch of pre-emergent types? Their intentions may be *very* different.
> 
> ...



Indian Christian Bhajans do exist. Of course there is a trend nowdays rejecting Western tunes, which is fine upto some extent.

Pls listen to this Christian bhajan, It is Psalm 42:

[video=youtube;p2jGL7FSe4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2jGL7FSe4U[/video]

There are some others too.


To the West, they present, as if they have only one God, but that's not true. We have millions (33). Each one of them claims to be mighty in their books.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, Raj. It's actually Aradhna that I was invited to see.


----------



## Raj (Mar 13, 2008)

...Aradhana (meaning Worship in Hindi).

brother. enjoy worshipping with them. Chris Halley (Sp?) sings great Hindi Christian hymns with traditional instruments.


----------



## Raj (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hindi/Urdu Psalm 100*

People of God enjoy Psalm 100, beautifully sung by Anil Kant and his team.



[video=youtube;dbQ_yte7BXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbQ_yte7BXo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Scott, did you go?


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 22, 2008)

Raj, Thanks for posting the music. I was especially blessed by the Psalm 100.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2008)

cool


----------



## SRoper (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah I went. It was pretty good--the music was much more eclectic than I thought it would be. There were quite a few Hindi folks there of all ages which I didn't expect. I thought it was going to be all white college students and young adults.


----------



## Raj (Mar 24, 2008)

Good to know about the event. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

